# One of a kind



## pedals (Sep 2, 2015)

My stretched out cruiser that started as a trail-a-bike.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 4, 2015)

Very cool build!


----------



## pedals (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice bike a second crankset, rear fender with a pillion pad for barflies and it would be perfect


----------

